

Some Tips to Improve the Civility on Hacker News - marklittlewood
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/06/03/some-tips-to-improve-the-civility-on-hacker-news/?awesm=bothsid.es_6YP&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=direct-bothsid.es&utm_content=backtype-tweetcount

======
marklittlewood
Interesting article and I agree with Mark but also think that most readers are
intelligent enough to see through people who make personal attacks and judge
the value of their commentary accordingly.

